
Why your previous developer was terrible - Garbage
https://medium.com/programming-ideas-tutorial-and-experience/506a06ae35ea
======
hardwaresofton
Great article, This is super true -- it takes active effort to not blame past
developers (or let others blame past developer) for issues with a code-base,
and to realize that they were under completely different circumstances.

------
Malarkey73
Oh dear Im afraid I was a bit like this the first couple of days in my last
job. I soon realised what I was doing though and started to bite my tongue.

Then after a couple of weeks I knew that all the issues with the system were
not the fault of the previous developer but my colleagues who didn't want to
spend a second learning anything new but instead wanted an IT guy to fiddle
with and maintain their present system whilst it mouldered about them.

